# DIY Divorce Ltd



## Brendan Burgess (27 Dec 2005)

AAM'rs must be a very happily married lot as questions on divorce are rare. But just in case, here is a servicewhich helps you get a divorce without using a solicitor.

Brendan


----------



## RainyDay (27 Dec 2005)

Hi Brendan - I wonder if it really makes sense to save a few grand on solicitors fees given the potential huge financial risks involved down the line.

Do the DIY divorces ensure proper division of pension rights? What about inheritence rights? What about foreign assets?


----------



## Fintan (2 Jan 2006)

Hi RainyDay 

If you read the website they ask "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Have                    all property, custody and [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]pension                    [/FONT]Issues been                    dealt with?" *

So it looks like it is aimed at people who have all the details sorted and just want the a divorce, hence the reason why you would save on solicitors fees. 


[/FONT]


----------



## RainyDay (2 Jan 2006)

Fintan said:
			
		

> If you read the website they ask "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Have                    all property, custody and [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]pension                    [/FONT]Issues been                    dealt with?" *
> 
> So it looks like it is aimed at people who have all the details sorted and just want the a divorce, hence the reason why you would save on solicitors fees.



Hope this doesn't come across as condescending, but I wonder if all parties really know if property & pension issues have been dealt with? Does every applicant know what slice of their spouse's pension they are entitled? Do they know how an investment property would normally be treated?

They may answer 'yes' to the 'have all issues been dealt with' question, but they could still be losing out on entitlements.


----------



## daviehug (6 Jan 2006)

Heard a debate on Matt Cooper show last night between someone from the Law Society and one of these DIY divorce people.  There was also another Solicitor on... he was complimentary towards the DIY person.  I had a look at the site www.diylawyer.ie and it is very clearly set out  with prices quoted.  They seem to have covered a lot in the heading FAQ's.... I just  wonder how long they are on the go or many cases they have sorted.

dave


----------



## stargaze (31 Jan 2006)

hi, my name is Cathy O'Brien from DIY Divorce Ltd, our Company is the longest running Diy Divorce Company in Ireland, when I set up the Company in May 2000 we were the only company of this kind in Ireland, we have been featured on Sky News Ireland and RTE's big Bite and Radharc, we have been interviewed on Radio stations across Ireland and have had numerous newspaper articles written about our Company, namely, News of the World, Sunday World, Sunday Times and a two page feature in The Star, we are fully registered both with the Companys Registry Office and the Revenue.

I would be very happy to answer any questions which you might have about Divorce and in particular DIY Divorce or you can visit our website WWW.diydivorce.ie.


----------



## Danmo (31 Jan 2006)

My husband got a DIY divorce from his first wife. When I say DIY, a friend did it free of charge. It worked like a dream. The judge actually asked my (now) husband who did the paperwork. He said it was slightly unusual in its presentation but perfect. We also had wills made since etc and all is in order re: pension rights etc.


----------



## SPF (1 Feb 2006)

This sort of service may be Ok if:

the parties have not been married for long
Have no joint or substantial property
Have no pension arrangements
Have no children
Are agreeable to the terms of the divorce
Have very little money, and are unlikely to be wealthy in the future

Otherwise, you would be very foolsih not to engage a lawyer.


----------



## Danmo (6 Feb 2006)

SPF - you are quite right on that. My husband's divorce was amicable, family home had already been sold and most details were already worked out in separation agreement.


----------

